# Modded some Simple Shot pouches



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Had these pouches from Simple Shot on hand and wanted to try a central locating pit, some hemostats, a piece of 5/16 ammo and a torch type lighter and I have these to try out  If anyone wants, I can update this post with my results 

Just trying to get a good comfy pouch for 5/16 ammo. I have a die that cuts the right size/wrong centering hole size. I ordered a pouch cutting die that should do what I want done, but it is on the slow boat from over seas apparently. I am very much open to suggestions if someone would like to recommend their favorite pouch for 5/16 ammo, thanks


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice mod. I do the dual pits for my SS pouches sometimes. The SS microfiber is thin though so not as nice IMO as thicker pit pouches. Haven’t tried a singular pit though. So super interested for an update.

As far as pouches for that size I like the GZK black pit pouches for 8mm. I think it’s 43? Something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Really like their small kangaroo types, ....I believe the thin kangaroo gives me the best feel/accuracy of any pouches I've tried so far..........Also like the lighter bands around 5-6 pound pull & by far best sized ammo for me is the 5/16 steel..............
also not really excited about the center hole- fine w/out it...........


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice job. I use their standard pouches for 7/16” steel. I’ve been doing the double pocket thing and they work well. Those small pouches that you made were excellent for up to 3/8. That’s bout as small as I can go. 
Thanks for sending me some.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally got to shoot a couple of these today. Wow what a difference for my fumbley hands lol. The ammo just nestles right in there, quick to load and I think better accuracy as there is more consistency in my ammo placement, pouch grip and release. If you are having any sort of issues with fumbling the ammo with these pouches I do recommend trying out this mod on one or two pouches and see if it helps. It isn't hard to do and if it doesn't work for you, you aren't out a lot of time / money. I think this would be useful on other sized ammo too, set some pouches up for 1/4 and 3/8. If you have any questions feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer them


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

you heated the ball while holding it with hemostats (which ones??) and applied it to the pouch, right? saw gzk doing it once


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Pedroito said:


> you heated the ball while holding it with hemostats (which ones??) and applied it to the pouch, right? saw gzk doing it once


I just used some generic curved hemostats, I put the pouch on a steel plate and put the ball in the center and pressed it till it touched the plate. 

The hemostats are something like these: https://smile.amazon.com/XTRM-CRAFT...568877&sprefix=curved+hemostat,aps,116&sr=8-6


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> I just used some generic curved hemostats, I put the pouch on a steel plate and put the ball in the center and pressed it till it touched the plate.
> 
> The hemostats are something like these: https://smile.amazon.com/XTRM-CRAFT-Mosquito-Hemostat-Stainless/dp/B098TSC9L4/ref=sr_1_6?crid=10CM383KFIXKJ&keywords=curved+hemostat&qid=1659568877&sprefix=curved+hemostat,aps,116&sr=8-6


ok these can hold a ball, didn't know

but you heated the ball, right?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You are correct, I used a mini torch to heat the steel ball.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

smthg like this https://www.dental-addict.be/1859/mini-torch.jpg ?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup that will do nicely


----------

